# Float Setup w/ braid?



## BFET529 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

Although this is only my second post on this site, I have used this forum on a regular basis and learned a great deal of information from others. For that I'd like to say thank you. There are a lot of knowledgeable fisherman on here to say the least. On that note, I'm hoping you guys can give me some advise. 

I recently made the switch over to 15lb flame green fireline for my float set up, and am having issues deciding exactly how to rig. I feel like I'm spooking fish with high vis line below the surface. I usually rig a fixed float onto my mainline, tie to a barrel swivel, and then run a 2-3 foot 6lb flouro leader with shot spaced as needed. Fishing shallow holes I won't have an issue, being that all of the braid will be out of the water, and leader below... Anything deeper, I feel like the higher I slide my float, the high vis line will be spooking fish as there would be high vis line below the surface. I've done some reading, and determined that some people fish this setup and have no issues. Other's use a black or brown sharpy to darken the last 5-10 feet of braid. Lastly, and what I am leaning towards, is tying a short 3-4 foot section of 10lb mono directly to the end of my braid as a bumper, and then swivel, flouro, etc. 

Any thoughts or recommendations? Sorry to be so wordy... sort of tough to explain in less words. As always, thanks in advance for all of your help!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

You can always extend the length of your leader when fishing deeper holes.I run hi vis on my bb setup. I like the fact that I can see where my line is at all times. Especially when its windy. I haven't noticed any difference in hookups with the hi vis. Although I do run flouro leader off my 3 way about 3 ft long. You may hear others disprove of hi vis but for me it helps more than hurts IMO. Granted I fish stained waters more than clear.


----------



## sstslammer (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to run hydrofloat and caught fish. Mends great but the coating peels off and no stretch so lots of lost fish in right quarters so a mono section should help greatly. I never noticed the bright yellow line affect my catch rate in clear water at all. I currently run cxx and have been sticking with that so far


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Why Braid? Just wondering....


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

I like braid too. Strong, very sensitive and zero stretch. It's not good for very cold days IMO. It freezes very quickly I have found.



irishmanusa said:


> Why Braid? Just wondering....


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

#1. I am having a hard time imagining braid as being good for bobber fishing.

#2. Regardless of main line why not run a flouro-carbon shot line. Main line to a blood knot to a flouro-carbon shot line to a swivel to a 12-18 inch leader?


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

The mono is to give your rig _some_ stretch.

Lemme know how the braid works on bobbering. Pics or it never happened.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Part of a great float fishing rig is mono line as your main line. With float fishing you don't need to feel the fish to know is just took the bait. Also mono has floating properties which is important in a float setup, this allows you to see that your line needs mending up stream and if you run braid it will sink down into the water and effect the floats action during mending. I'd highly suggest running mono as a main line on a float fishing rig and braid on something like a bouncing rig where you are looking for subtle bites.


----------



## BFET529 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for he replies everybody. I chose braid because it floats... Was hoping that when I couldn't keep my line off the water, it would prevent it from bellying out ahead of my float and affecting my drift. The high vis was simply to assist in seeing my line and knowing when to mend. Workingman, I have also had bad luck with the braid in below freezing temps. Definitely seems to ice up much quicker. I was always under the impression that mono absorbed water and throughout the day, would become heavier and heavier, adversely affecting your drifts... From my one time out with braid (besides the icing up part) it was my experience that it was much easier to work with when it comes to mending and keeping line off the water.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have been through this process before. Others have touched on points. I will give my 2 cents.
Braid is simply awesome for float fishing. It's way lighter than any mono. Sits so high on top of water. Mending and lifting the line off the water is effortless and an absolute joy compared to any kind of line even with floatant. Hooksets on hero drifts sink home almost every time.
Now the cons. Absolutely worthless below 32°. Leave it at home if it's cold. Zero stretch paired with fast rods equals hooks pulled left and right (lost my first 6 in a row). I almost always use my pin when bobber fishing now and I dont run braid on it. I rig the same way however when bouncing spawn. I blood knot 10' of stretchy mono 10# to the end of my braid. Not floro cuz it dont stretch and that kinda defeats the purpose. Then rig the same way as you normally would. I love it for bouncing..
Give it a try.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Absolutely love braid for bb. Way more sensitive for feeling hits. Better hooksets. Steelhead aren't exactly soft mouthed. Smoother and doesn't twist or coil up. No memory. Haven't noticed any difference in fish lost when I stopped fishing mono mainline and switched to braid. Casts smoother. Lasts longer. Get away with more on spool with smaller diameter. Easier pulling snags
Use. CP for floats now but have noticed slip floats not sliding as easily with braid. It will eat certain type of guides up. it gathers a lot of water and freezes guides quicker. Doesn't stop me though from using it on my ice walleye/pike jigging rods., just clean eyelets out often.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree with Steelton and Fishkilla above.... Braid is terrible for Float Fishing. Ice and zero stretch are the killers there. You need not to feel anything when float fishing only to survive the 1st 20 seconds of the battle and thats when I want the stretch of mono. Braid is best for back bouncing due to sensitivity but then again I like others above also run a generous section of mono to try and give a little stretch to the equation. Like Fishkilla I have found that running braid without some sort of stretch in the equation resulted in more hook pullouts. My theory was that the no stretch braid was actually tearing the fish's mouth around the hook when it was headshaking or rolling and during the fight when you had a loss of pressure or change of direction the hook will come free. So to combat that the generous length of mono now gives at least some strecth back in there and you keep the sensitivity of the braid which resulted in less hooks pulling out. My 2 cents....


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Try this...pre-tie a bunch of leaders at different lengths and switch them out as needed... it sure beats the hell out of retieing a leader at every hole!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

A lot of different opinion and theories. The deal with the stretch in the line to aid in fighting a steelhead leaves me wondering. Doesn't the drag set light on the spinning reel and the flexibility and length of a drifting rod aid in that??


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I like braid (fireline) I've been fishin with it sence it was frist made. After many years, n a case of fishermens elbow. I settled on fireline. 1 by 4 freezes at about 27 degree( depending on wind n cloud cover) 2 by 6 freezes at about 29 degree. my go to line is 3 by 8 smoke color. fresh line float good. (if your line is old n ruffedup it will pick up more water) if your having pull outs n leader breaks, It's your fault, that's what drags n limber poles r for. Some people like it, some people don't.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

riverbob said:


> I like braid (fireline) I've been fishin with it sence it was frist made. After many years, n a case of fishermens elbow. I settled on fireline. 1 by 4 freezes at about 27 degree( depending on wind n cloud cover) 2 by 6 freezes at about 29 degree. my go to line is 3 by 8 smoke color. fresh line float good. (if your line is old n ruffedup it will pick up more water) if your having pull outs n leader breaks, It's your fault, that's what drags n limber poles r for. Some people like it, some people don't.


Every so often I strip off thirty yards or so and snip the ruff stuff and start fresh.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I have had my ups and downs with float fishing. I still loose more fish then what I should, but it happens. I am running mono now, on my BC. But I do love braid. A limber rod and good drag are a must. I think Mono or copolys are where its at for steelhead float fishing. But when it comes to float fishing for kings, Ill stick with the braid. 

30# Power Pro and float fishing? 









20# P-line Hydrofloat and float fishing?


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Swampbuckster said:


> A lot of different opinion and theories. The deal with the stretch in the line to aid in fighting a steelhead leaves me wondering. Doesn't the drag set light on the spinning reel and the flexibility and length of a drifting rod aid in that??


The best drift rods imo are light and fast. Drags are left darn tight on my rigs. A light drag on a fast rod is no good. I apply maximum pressure all the time. A 10' section of stretchy mono is a must with my rods when using braid. My braid bb rod doubles quickly as a bobber rod if I'm fishing the bubbler.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

If its above 32, I'm running braid. I love the low memory, the floating makes mending a snap, I get rock solid hooksets on long floats. I fish water with lots of logjams and tight pools so it gives great control when you need to put on the brakes. 

I've never had an issue breaking fish off or pulling hooks out, that's what the rod and the drag are for. And the anti-reverse lever for that matter


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

FishKilla419 said:


> The best drift rods imo are light and fast. Drags are left darn tight on my rigs. A light drag on a fast rod is no good. I apply maximum pressure all the time. A 10' section of stretchy mono is a must with my rods when using braid. My braid bb rod doubles quickly as a bobber rod if I'm fishing the bubbler.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Can I ask why you set your drag so tight? I run my drag initially loose on my drift rods and plug rods for that matter, which BTW has braid too, but with 6' mono leaders. Once I determine the size and spunk of a fish, I can always adjust from there. To me, the drag and medium light drift rods I use work hand in hand with each other to bring the fish in. Keeping the drag tight seems counter productive so in your case the mono makes sense.
Seems by keeping maximum pressure during a fight you run the risk of pulling hooks. When I hookup within a lot of structure, I tighten things up, put on the brakes and take the risk of pulling a hook but thats fishing!


----------

